# Kitchen cabinets



## kolson (Feb 18, 2013)

First time remodel, would like to know what is the most durable wood to use? While being able to hold a lighter wood stain.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

My vote is for hard Maple.


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

There are several parts to a cabinet. The carcass, the doors and the frame if making face frame. Also the top if you are asking about wood. Many hardwoods are durable for cabinets, some more than others. This may be a finish or assembly question and not a wood question.

What are you looking for in durability. Have you had problems in the past? Also if you had past problems which part did you have the problem with. Many durability problems result from the material used for the carcass in cheaper cabinets and water damage.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

smoky fish84 said:


> First time remodel, would like to know what is the most durable wood to use? While being able to hold a lighter wood stain.


I love the look of beech if it's got to be light stain. It also looks nice without stain. Not as white as maple. More classy than oak. I used it in a bathroom once. Durability really should not be an issue. For me unless it's a work bench maple is just too hard. I'm currently doing a small kitchen in birch. But it's going to be painted. 

Al B Thayer

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## kolson (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone very much, all these ideas helps a lot.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you smank you. What have you decided? 
Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## guynmt (Feb 23, 2013)

I built our cabinets out of hickory.


----------



## Natef (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful work guymnt, do you have any other pics? Im really liking the hickory.


----------



## guynmt (Feb 23, 2013)

I can send a couple I have on my phone. I will send some better ones when I get home this evening.


----------



## Natef (Jan 25, 2013)

I appreciate it! Hope Im not derailing the thread here; my wife and I are planning to redo our kitchen and we both really like your layout and finishes.


----------



## guynmt (Feb 23, 2013)

Here are a couple more. The kitchen was only 9 feet wide and there was no entrance to the attached garage. We eliminated a bedroom to make a nice size kitchen. Notice the rope lighting in the toe kicks. They are on a motion switch so when we walk into the kitchen they stay on for about five minutes. 
Hickory is extremely tough on tooling. I had to grind my planer knives at least three time just planing the door panels.


----------

